# Brodmann PE 187 Sostenuto doesn't work



## fealypino

I know, most of these pedals don't even work, but I looked underneath the instrument while observing how the other pedals worked.
The sostenuto pedal actually had some mechanism, but the pedal action was being stopped by a brass cylinder, which seems to be a lock.
Where the cylinder is coming from, is somewhere into the soundboard

If there wasn't a sostenuto feature and the pedal was merely for decoration, the builders of the piano probably wouldn't have added all the useless engineering. (At least, I suppose)
Which brings me to the thought that sostenuto can actually be "enabled".


This grand piano is my first acoustic piano, and I got it only a few weeks ago, so I'm not well informed on this matter.


----------



## Krummhorn

Could possibly be a simple adjustment. One piano I encountered a few months ago had a non-operational sustain pedal ... the pedal moved, yet was not raising the dampers away from the strings. It was only a loose wing nut, which I simply tightened and all was fine.


----------

